# From emersed to submersed!!!



## jlugo89 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi,


I'm supposed to received today a few plants from a friend. He grew the plants in the emerge way and I have a few question about: How is the best way to plant this plants in my aquarium. 


I have to eliminate all the leaves before planted them under water?


If they have too much roots, do I need to cut them at least a little?


I really appreciate any help!


Thank you

I'll received echinodorus, cryps, bacopa, repens rubin, sagittaria, plants like that!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi jlugo89,

It might help to know which species you are going to receive however as a general rule plant them just as you would plant submerged grown plants. Some species may lose most/all of their leaves and some species may make the transition with minimal if any leaf loss. Along with the propensity of the species if an emersed grown plant is grown in high humidity is will more easily transition to submerged growth with less leaf loss. Why? Because the cuticle layer of the leaf will be thinner in plants grown in high humidity thereby making the transition less stressful.

Yes, you may shorten the roots (root pruning) if they are unduly long, just leave enough so the plants will stay in the substrate and have enough root area to absorb nutrients.....I do it all the time with my plants.


----------



## Fishnshrimp2 (Sep 13, 2013)

When I transition plants from emersed to submersed I keep the leaves on the plants, just in case they do not shed them and so I remember what I planted where. You should be able to cut the roots a little if you want without a negative impact on the plant.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi jlugo89,

With those species you can certainly do some root pruning, you may even have some aerial roots on the Bacopa and Ludwigia repens and Ludwigia rubin. I would only do whatever root pruning is necessary to plant them on the echinodorus (now Helanthium) species and crytocorynes.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Just dunk them in clean water and plant. Remove any discolored/weak leaves. Break off any large chunks into smaller plants. It gives the plants more access to light, and nutrients.


----------

